# Burning urination after swimming



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

We go the pool as a family a couple times a week. Twice recently, a few weeks apart, my 5.5-yo DD complained of her pee burning right after she got out of the pool. Both times, I rinsed her vulva really well in the shower, then watched her closely to make sure she wasn't developing a UTI, but she didn't. So I'm thinking it's the chlorine giving her irritation, but I'm not sure what to do about it, especially since it's sporadic.

Does anyone have suggestions for me? Thanks!


----------



## caudex (Dec 7, 2007)

This might be silly but... is she noting the temperature difference between her cool post-pool skin and her body temperature urine? If she's sensitive to that sort of thing and she is going right after she gets out, it might feel kinda "burn-y" and uncomfortable. Or could the material of her bathing suit be rubbing and irritating her?


----------



## quest4mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Is it burning inside or outside?

If it's inside it could be a bladder infection or maybe dehydration.

If it's outside it is probably a bad reaction to the water or the swimsuit like caudex said.


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

caudex, I, too, wondered if it might be the difference between temps. I mean, when DD was a newborn, she screamed like we were stabbing her with hot pokers every time she wet her diaper. So that was my first thought. But it's not every time - just these two times.

I'm also pretty sure it's not her swimsuit, because I purposely buy her swimsuit big. We both hate irritating clothes, so she wouldn't put up with that.

I know our pool has been having problems with the leaking, thus they're adding water (and I assume chemicals) often. I've wondered if her problem happened to be when chemical concentration was especially high.

Tonight, I think I'll have her go pee before we get in the pool, so it's not an issue. And if it happens again, I'll probably give the ped a call. We're in between peds right now, and I'm trying to let the paperwork settle before we go see the new gal.

Thanks so much!


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

My little girl said the same thing after swimming last week. I assumed it was what CAUDEX described (cool body and warm urine) so I told her that was probably why it felt like it was burning. She didn't complain anymore and has seemd fine since, so I hope I was right. We have swimming lessons tomorrow so I'll see how she does.


----------

